# SunnyLand Collars [Pictures HEAVY]



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

I promised to post about the collars that I ordered for the malts, so here goes =)

Water malts got new Vegan collars from Ella's Lead, made especially for water/fish-dogs. They traveled quite the distance. Ella's Lead ROCKS for providing International shipping! they get all paws up from the malts ;-)

The package made it yesterday and here are few pictures that I took =)

We got a package =D so love package arrival days  








We found these....


















Honestly, they exceeded my expectations. I love how they were made. 



























Went customizing a one set collar (notice the two together...makes it look like one collar belongs to the other collar. And when you look at both collars + pups together, they can give the color of sky, sun and clouds <3 I was inspired by SunnyLand when I designed them. Yes, you can design your own from Ella's Lead. There are ready made designs too that you can decide to take, but I wanted something that I was able to put together. More fun and special this way ;-) )



























Snowy gets the color of the sky 









More coming....


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Crystal got the Sun's color.










More...


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

I think that Crystal is happy with hers too  









yep, that's my happy girl <3









more


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

so yesterday, I did not have the time to bath them after swimming. Therefore, I did not allow them to dive in. Instead, we used the remaining time to 'practice' NOT diving when told not to....

had to use this poor squeaky 








(it's condition was much better when new than it is now. malts bit it off well, buried it in sand, dug it out, chewed it off, killed it's squeaky actually so I don't think squeaky fits him as a name, but anyways....) malts still love it. the more they ruin it, the more they love it, I noticed...









and here was practice time...Snowy working HARD not to follow his desire to dive in and grab it....









Snowy: "I don't want you squeaky...I don't wanna dive in after you....nop...I listen to mama...I don't want this..."









Snowy: "oh maybe I do want you, squeaky... 


















Snowy: "I wub you... I really do love you, squeaky..." *muaaah*









Snowy: "pwease come out on your own..mama told me not to dive in.."


















monkey passed the "DON'T dive" test. ALRIGHT!!!

so the following day (which is today), I allowed them to dive... and we tested their vegan collar and experienced how well these were made for water. totally loved it!!!

Here are the shots from today of my fish dogs. 









more...


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Now malts can go wet in STYLE B) 


















Snowy prepares..


















getting ready









getting set









Dock Diver is working out his muscles... 




































Did I mention "Picture Heavy" ?? Scroll down for more..otherwise, if you got bored from watching the monsters, you may leave the thread ;p as there are plenty more pictures bellow ...


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Snowy retrieves...









Crystal waits for him









yes, to grab squeaky.









now it's the other way around. They switch roles lol




































more...yep! more LOL


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Dry Crystal









Wet Crystal


















Crystal underwater









Shark-Crystal









out of focus (btw, used my 50mm lens for these shots. not the lens that I use for action shot, but I was too lazy to switch lenses)









Crystal retrieves.









Malts swim together 









more ... sorry....


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Snowy tries to convince Crystal to give him squeaky =D


















Here is how the malts dive...

Snowy dives









Crystal dives









Crystal: "did you just call me fat?"









Last three, I promise.

Crystal. 
I Wish this was in focus. Look at her form <3









Snowy: "here you go, Human. Here is squeaky for you. Until next time"









We hope you enjoyed  









Kat


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Always enjoy your great photos, Kat!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I never tire of your two cuties, what dolls.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, the collars came out nice. They really look great! Your guys are too much. I can't believe how much they enjoy the water!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Now how did you get that shot...he is getting a treat? Or is he just having a good time. They are adorable. I love seeing photos of them, never enough!


----------



## hdmarla (May 5, 2010)

Katkoota, I'm a relative newbie here and mostly a lurker (have 1 Have, 1 Bichon, would like a Maltese!)...and I have to tell you that I just loved the pics of your Malts, the squeaky and the new collars! You take some excellent photos!

Enjoy your weekend!
Marla (Softail and Sporty)


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm glad that you enjoyed, guys ^_^



lfung5 said:


> I can't believe how much they enjoy the water!


Wait till you see what I am currently teaching for the fact that they love the water so much 



Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> *Now how did you get that shot...he is getting a treat? Or is he just having a good time*. They are adorable. I love seeing photos of them, never enough!


two magical words to answer your question: "squeaky toy" lol Snowy is high driven. Squeaky toy in my hand drives him nuts =)



hdmarla said:


> Katkoota, I'm a relative newbie here and mostly a lurker (have 1 Have, 1 Bichon, would like a Maltese!)...and I have to tell you that I just loved the pics of your Malts, the squeaky and the new collars! You take some excellent photos!
> 
> Enjoy your weekend!
> Marla (Softail and Sporty)


Thank you Marla  I am glad that you enjoy.


----------

